# 26650 battery wraps



## Jandrè (11/8/17)

Hi, I'm looking to get some new wraps for my 26650 batteries. If anyone knows a vape shop that sells them, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Deckie (11/8/17)

There you go ....
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...ducts/26650-battery-wraps?variant=37024845763

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jandrè (11/8/17)

Deckie said:


> There you go ....
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...ducts/26650-battery-wraps?variant=37024845763


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Deckie (11/8/17)

Jandrè said:


> Thank you kind sir


No problem @Jandrè , we help where we can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

